# Beretta wheel, HK wheel; they're okay, but now it's "time" for the Glock clock!



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The "historical quadrant" (starting from 1 o'clock):
1 - Gen1 Glock 17 in 9mm
2 - Gen2 Glock 17 in 9mm
3 - Gen3 RTF2 Glock 17 in 9mm

The ".40 quadrant", starting with a Gen4, to finish-off the historical line-up:
4 - Gen4 Glock 22 in .40
5 - Gen3 Glock 23 in .40
6 - Gen2.5 Glock 27 in .40

The "C-model ported pistol quadrant":
7 - Gen3 Glock 23C in .40
8 - Gen3 Glock 22C in .40
9 - Gen3 Glock 17C in 9mm

The "long slide quadrant":
10 - Gen3 Glock 35 in .40
11 - Gen3 Glock 34 in 9mm
12 - Gen1 Glock 17L in 9mm with optional factory-ported barrel; Glock's first long slide model, bringing us full-circle back in time to the start of the historical quadrant.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. You can host your own tupperwear party now 

You need to invest in your own separate dishwasher so you can load em all and wash em in 1 shot


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Combat tupperware party! Woohoo!

And my little troopers only get hand-washed, thankyouverymuch. :mrgreen:


----------

